#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Runet - BetonExpress:  Νέα έκδοση του BetonExpress

## Xάρης

Από 31 Ιουλίου 2010 υπάρχει μια νέα έκδοση του BetonExpress.

Θα την κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## akis73

Σε τηλεφωνική επικονωνία που είχα με την εταιρία μου είπαν ότι εντός Σεπτεμβρίου αναμένεται και εντελώς νέα έκδοση η οποία θα κάνει παραπάνω πράγματα, αλλά η αναβάθμιση θα έχει κάποιος κόστος αυτή την φορά.

----------


## Xάρης

Στις 17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 κυκλοφόρησε η νέα έκδοση του BetonExpress.

Θα την κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

